# Dwarf Cichlids vs. Cichlids



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey! I have heard how cichlids are aggesive and all, but today I was reading about dwarf cichlids and it said they are peaceful except when spawning. Was this information wrong or are dwarfs calmer than regular cichlids. Just wondering. I'd like to get cichlids when I get a bigger tank.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

As a general rule, most cichlids do tend to be some-what aggressive, but it varies greatly from species to species. Most of the dwarfs to tend to have a more mild temperment, but many are picky about water quality (Apistos, Rams, etc.). Most cichlids are great parents and will aggressively defend their young, but this is only a concern if you have a breeding pair. Some small cichlid species will be an option while stocking the 20g that you are planning, but most would pose a threat to any other fish if they spawn. 
I hope this answered your question....


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Also, dwarf cichlids just don't have the size of the big guys. They just like to think they do. I find they are as aggressive, but lack the physical presence to seem that way.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes! Your comments did really help. Thanks a bunch. Maybe I'll go w/ a mainly cichlid tank anyway. For some reason I really like them. Or atleast a mainly aggressive tank. I'm thinking then the other aggressive fish can take care of themselves. <Correct me if I'm wrong. Maybe they'll all fight more. I'd like a 20 gal. tropical semi-agressive tank. (agressive because thats what cichlids are and I want them.)


----------

